# I want to breed mystery snails



## Matt E. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone my sister reciently upgraded her betta tank and i got her old one it holds 5 liters completly full. I have allways wanted to breed something, and have owned mystery snails ever sence ive owned fish. So i was wondering if i could breed snails in the betta tank. It would strictly be a breeding tank not show tank. I know id have to lower the water so how many snails can i put in there until they have babys. It would only be temperany, after the babys hatch i would put the adult snails back into my big tank. thanks eveyone


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Matt E. said:


> Hi everyone my sister reciently upgraded her betta tank and i got her old one it holds 5 liters completly full. I have allways wanted to breed something, and have owned mystery snails ever sence ive owned fish. So i was wondering if i could breed snails in the betta tank. It would strictly be a breeding tank not show tank. I know id have to lower the water so how many snails can i put in there until they have babys. It would only be temperany, after the babys hatch i would put the adult snails back into my big tank. thanks eveyone


so its just over 1 gallon tank right? i would probably do 4 just make sure you feed with algae tablets and such so they dont starve because i dont think a tank that size will not have sufficient algae growth.


----------



## Matt E. (Aug 11, 2010)

ya i actually wouldnt make that there perminite home once they bred id put the snails back in the big tank. Is there anything else i can do to make sure they breed;-);-)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Matt E. said:


> ya i actually wouldnt make that there perminite home once they bred id put the snails back in the big tank. Is there anything else i can do to make sure they breed;-);-)


idk anything about breeding them


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

It really doesnt take anything to breed mystery snails, just make sure you get females and males.

Apple snails lay their eggs above the water line so make sure you have some space above the water for them to lay their eggs.

Deffinitely add algae tablets, but only so many as they can eat within a day or so. Also if your going to use a 1 gallon do water changes often.

As a special caution, apple/mystery snails bread quickly and can become pests if released into the wild. I would either take steps to sterilize the water your siphoning out of your tank or ensure that you arent pulling out any babies who could eventualy make their way into the water table.

Personaly i would recomend more than just a one gallon for them, apple/mystery snails can get quite large as they age (mine is already larger than a golf ball) but it is really up to you.


----------



## Matt E. (Aug 11, 2010)

well i now decided not to breed them because of the hasle i think im just gona get another three or four snails fur the hell of it thanks everyone though


----------

